# Lifestyles & Discussion > Science & Technology >  Not bad for a fancy vacuum cleaner!

## donnay

I love this vacuum cleaner!


*Not bad for a fancy vacuum cleaner! Inventor James Dyson 'now owns more land in England than the Queen'*

By Liz Hull for the Daily Mail

Published: 10:24 EST, 28 December 2014 | Updated: 19:24 EST, 28 December 2014

For the man who is synonymous with the vacuum cleaner, it is his crowning glory.

After making billions as Britains best known engineer, Sir James Dyson has become one of the biggest private landowners in England, surpassing even the Queen.

His latest acquisition is the 3,000-acre Cranwell and Roxholme estate in Lincolnshire, bought from the Crown Estate.
The 67-year-old inventor now owns around 25,000 acres  5,000 more than the Monarch does in her own right with her 20,000-acre estate in Sandringham.

According to Kevin Cahill, author of Who Owns Britain and Ireland, Sir Jamess recent purchase has seen his vast estate dwarf those of many members of the aristocracy.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/arti...#ixzz3NFPCHurL

----------


## specsaregood

> I love this vacuum cleaner!


I hope yours lasts better than ours.  Ours started falling apart within 2 months.  It is 2 years old now and still works but its held together on all ends by a combination of duct tape, elastic bands, and some cardboard.

----------


## donnay

> I hope yours lasts better than ours.  Ours started falling apart within 2 months.  It is 2 years old now and still works but its held together on all ends by a combination of duct tape, elastic bands, and some cardboard.


I have the upright and have had it for three years now.  I really don't like the uprights as much as I like the canister.  This Christmas I got the DC39 canister and love it!  It's so easy to work and very light.  The canister works better on hardwood floors, IMHO.  The upright is great for carpeting.

----------


## specsaregood

> I have the upright and have had it for three years now.  I really don't like the uprights as much as I like the canister.  This Christmas I got the DC39 canister and love it!  It's so easy to work and very light.  The canister works better on hardwood floors, IMHO.  The upright is great for carpeting.


yeah, we have the canister.  I remember how excited DW was to get it.  Like I said, I hope you have better luck with yours!

----------


## Natural Citizen

His vacuum sucks. 

Get it? Sucks? Heh...

----------


## donnay

> His vacuum sucks. 
> 
> Get it? Sucks? Heh...


Heh. heh.  It really does suck!

----------


## Suzanimal

> His vacuum sucks. 
> 
> Get it? Sucks? Heh...


HA!

I had a Kenmore canister for at least 10 years and I loved that thing. It died about a year ago and since we have wood floors and only a few rugs I decided not to replace it but I sure wouldn't mind having a Roomba.

----------


## donnay

> HA!
> 
> I had a Kenmore canister for at least 10 years and I loved that thing. It died about a year ago and since we have wood floors and only a few rugs I decided not to replace it but I sure wouldn't mind having a Roomba.


If you have seen the movie, _Runaway_ with Tom Selleck you wouldn't want one of those.

----------


## phill4paul

We have an old red Miele canister. About the only vacuum that will get pitbull hair out of carpet. Damn thing holds it's value better than any car. The store has a used wall and they resale used almost for what we paid new.

----------


## Suzanimal

> If you have seen the movie, _Runaway_ with Tom Selleck you wouldn't want one of those.


No but I looked it up on imdb - does a Roomba kill someone?

----------


## amy31416

I have a Eureka Boss--about 10 years old, haven't even had to change the belt. I think I paid about $130 for it, and it was the only non-Dyson that could get the dog fur off my rugs (she was a husky-shep mix.) I don't like bagless, because  it seems inevitable that the dust and crap will fly back in my face. It's hepa filtered, and I do maintain it (clean filters, tubes, brushes) about once every few months. It has attachments (good for bugs), a setting for hard floors (the brush doesn't turn, so it won't mess up wood floors.) The downside is that it's heavy and hard to push and the tilt switch/attachments are quite stiff.

It's a workout to use it on a lot of stairs.

Mine is probably a 1st or 2nd gen one, so it's slightly different than this one: http://www.amazon.com/Eureka-Smart-V.../dp/B0015ASJIY

----------


## donnay

> No but I looked it up on imdb - does a Roomba kill someone?


No, not specifically, they just all go haywire.

----------


## Working Poor

I love my Rainbow had it for over 20 years.

----------


## TheCount

> HA!
> 
> I had a Kenmore canister for at least 10 years and I loved that thing. It died about a year ago and since we have wood floors and only a few rugs I decided not to replace it but I sure wouldn't mind having a Roomba.


They have a mopping/scrubbing version called a Scooba.  Expensive, but IMHO more than worth it.  Every day before I leave for work, I set out either my Roomba (Steve) or my Scooba (Scout) and let them do their thing.  They run themselves out of battery, and I pick them up and clean 'em out after work.

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

I have a dyson that's some 5 years old and still working ok. 

I really like my Festool vacuum, it can also do liquids, has a lot of capacity, low power but it gives a lot of suction. I use it mostly combined with tools or to clean my workshop. I frankly don't know why I don't use it for the rest, it works better than a domestic unit. It's not more expensive or bigger/heavier either..

----------


## phill4paul

> I have a dyson that's some 5 years old and still working ok. 
> 
> I really like my Festool vacuum, it can also do liquids, has a lot of capacity, low power but it gives a lot of suction. I use it mostly combined with tools or to clean my workshop. I frankly don't know why I don't use it for the rest, it works better than a domestic unit. It's not more expensive or bigger/heavier either..


  Lol, my ole lady gets bent when I bring in my shop vac to clean house. It just works better and I have more attachments.

----------


## donnay

> Lol, my ole lady gets bent when I bring in my shop vac to clean house. It just works better and I have more attachments.


Oh good Lord...it is a shop vac for a reason.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Lol, my ole lady gets bent when I bring in my shop vac to clean house. It just works better and I have more attachments.


That's what I've been using on the few rugs I have since the canister died.

----------


## oyarde

> HA!
> 
> I had a Kenmore canister for at least 10 years and I loved that thing. It died about a year ago and since we have wood floors and only a few rugs I decided not to replace it but I sure wouldn't mind having a Roomba.


This is what the Mrs has  , she loves it , she made me order parts and fix it when it died .

----------


## oyarde

> Lol, my ole lady gets bent when I bring in my shop vac to clean house. It just works better and I have more attachments.


Mine uses my shop vac more than I , I think she vacums her vehicle with it. I really never use it much , if the garage floor gets dirty , I just open all the doors on a windy , sunny day and hope it blows it out

----------


## Lucille

I love my dysons.  You have to take them apart and clean them once or twice a year.  I hadn't done it ever until last year, and what a difference!  They were like new.

He makes a great product and an honest fortune!

----------


## Ronin Truth

My old Kirby, FTW.

----------


## Natural Citizen

I don't know what kind of vacuum cleaner that I have. Is that screwed up or what? Heh. I remember buying it, though. Was supposed to be good for dog hair. I don't use the thing. I mean, it _gets_ used. Just not by _me_.

I think that the main part of the thing detaches from the upright and then you can carry it around like one of those outdoor sprayers. And then if you want to push it then you can attach it back to the upright frame. Something like that.

Edit - I went and looked at it. It's a Lift-Off Revolution Pet Vacuum

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

> Lol, my ole lady gets bent when I bring in my shop vac to clean house. It just works better and I have more attachments.


That is what I'm saying... It really sucks!

----------


## donnay

> My old Kirby, FTW.


The old Kirby's was how women used to work out.

----------


## amy31416

> I don't know what kind of vacuum cleaner that I have. Is that screwed up or what? Heh. I remember buying it, though. Was supposed to be good for dog hair. I don't use the thing. I mean, it _gets_ used. Just not by _me_.
> 
> I think that the main part of the thing detaches from the upright and then you can carry it around like one of those outdoor sprayers. And then if you want to push it then you can attach it back to the upright frame. Something like that.
> 
> Edit - I went and looked at it. It's a Lift-Off Revolution Pet Vacuum


Huh. I don't think that type of dog sheds....strange choice for their ad if I'm right.

----------


## Anti Federalist

Leaf blower.

/thread

----------


## Anti Federalist

Leaf blower.

/thread

----------


## Natural Citizen

> Huh. I don't think that type of dog sheds....strange choice for their ad if I'm right.


Yeah, I thought that too. I have all shepherds and the one Karelian Bear dog, though. It seems to work okay, I suppose.

----------


## Ronin Truth

> Huh. I don't think that type of dog sheds....strange choice for their ad if I'm right.



He compliments the room decor.

----------


## Ronin Truth

> The old Kirby's was how women used to work out.


 Worked pretty well for bachelors too. 

Twice a year whether needed or not.

----------


## Voluntarist

xxxxx

----------


## Suzanimal

> HA!
> 
> I had a Kenmore canister for at least 10 years and I loved that thing. It died about a year ago and since we have wood floors and only a few rugs I decided not to replace it but I sure wouldn't mind having a Roomba.





> If you have seen the movie, _Runaway_ with Tom Selleck you wouldn't want one of those.



*scratches Roomba off wish list.




> Fire department called after robot vacuum attacks sleeping owner
> 
> One day the robots may rebel against humans, taking control of the world and turning us into a relatively green source of energy. But today is not that day, even if one such robot did attack its owner in South Korea.
> 
> As you probably know, Roomba-like robot vacuums can be setup to automatically and regularly clean a room before returning to their station to recharge. After a few weeks or months of this routine happening you would be forgiven for forgetting it actually takes place, especially if the little robot cleans while youre out. However, a 52-year-old woman in South Korea was asleep when her robot vacuum went to work, and it didnt end well.
> 
> Clearly not expecting to find a sleeping woman on the floor it was cleaning, the vacuum managed to suck up her hair, which then got tangled inside the robot as well as causing her enough discomfort/pain to wake up. So what do you do when a robot vacuum eats your hair? You call the Fire Department of course.
> 
> What I find most surprising about this story is the fact that this woman managed to sleep while the vacuum went about its business. These robots are not quiet, and having one moving around, especially on a wooden floor, would certainly create a lot of noise. Enough to wake most people up I imagine. Shes also lucky this wasnt the Dyson 360 Eye, because the amount of suction Dysons vacuums achieve may be enough to rip the hair clean out.
> ...

----------


## donnay

^^^prettee scawwee.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> *scratches Roomba off wish list


Somehow, "I told you so", just doesn't cut it.

----------


## donnay



----------


## osan

> I love this vacuum cleaner!
> 
> 
> *Not bad for a fancy vacuum cleaner! Inventor James Dyson 'now owns more land in England than the Queen'*


I hate to break it to Jimmy, but he don't own $#@!.  He may be leasing more land than the queen, but he doesn't own a square inch... erm... centimeter.

Oh, and anyone who'd pay $600 for a vacuum cleaner needs to have their head examined.  For that outlay, it damned better have a "dick" attachment.

----------


## amy31416

> I hate to break it to Jimmy, but he don't own $#@!.  He may be leasing more land than the queen, but he doesn't own a square inch... erm... centimeter.
> 
> Oh, and anyone who'd pay $600 for a vacuum cleaner needs to have their head examined.  For that outlay, it damned better have a "dick" attachment.


That's still too expensive, even with the "dick" attachment. For that much cash it should mow my lawn and clean my house thoroughly, without any interference from me.

----------


## spencermoseley

Yes. I think so.

----------


## LibertyEagle

> We have an old red Miele canister. About the only vacuum that will get pitbull hair out of carpet. Damn thing holds it's value better than any car. The store has a used wall and they resale used almost for what we paid new.


Yeah, that is what I want to get; a Miele.  One of the very few that doesn't spew out dust.  I have an early Dyson.  Still works and all, but it does now what it always did, release some dust through one of the ill-fitting plastic pieces.  I'll never get a bagless again.  I knew better, but went for it anyway.

----------


## Suzanimal

I happened to be checking out Prime Day deals and noticed the Roomba has an Alexa enabled version. 

What could possibly go wrong?

----------

